

How I used a css framework to create my wordpress themes - justinmyoung
http://www.siiimple.com/how-i-used-a-grid-to-create-my-wordpress-themes

======
byoung2
I wish there were an easy way to use Smarty for Wordpress templates. There's
something messy about PHP in the templates.

~~~
mahmud
CSS "frameworks" are beginning to remind me of those _convenience_ infomercial
products. Yes, it would be nice to have a blanket with sleeves, but why should
I pay three installments of $19.95 when I can just wear a sweater and curl up
on the couch with a blanket? assuming I spend a lot of time huddled up
somewhere comfy, instead of, say, just sitting up at my desk :-/

CSS is "hard", but fuck man, how much CSS do you write per year? I average
about 3 - 6 files. I have a master CSS file for all my web apps; and as soon
as I "finish" a project it's handed over to a real designer who makes it look
purty. All my CSS "writing" is done with the unix `cp` command.

